# New study shows more than half of app hailing drivers earn poverty wages



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Full story: https://www.recode.net/2018/10/2/17924628/uber-drivers-make-hourly-expenses








*Half of U.S. Uber drivers make less than $10 an hour after vehicle expenses, according to a new study*
*They would make more at an Amazon warehouse.*

*Uber lures drivers with the idea of being your own boss and "making great money with your car." The "great money" part is up for debate.*

*The median hourly pay with tip for Uber drivers in the U.S. is $14.73, according to a new study conducted by Ridester, a publication that focuses on the ride-hail industry. That figure includes tips but doesn't account for expenses like insurance, gas and car depreciation incurred while working. Using Ridester's low-end estimate of $5 per hour in vehicle costs, drivers would bring in $9.73 per hour and potentially much less.

That implies a driver working 40 hours per week would make an annual salary of almost $31,000 before vehicle expenses, and about $20,000 after expenses (but still before taxes). That's below the poverty threshold for a family of three. It's also a far cry from the $70,000 to $90,000 Uber once claimed its drivers made in major markets.
*


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Someone spent money to do a study that they could have gotten stats here for free?


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://www.recode.net/2018/10/2/17924628/uber-drivers-make-hourly-expenses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember, this is not about money, the important thing is that you are your own boss "Independent Contractor", you decide when to drive, you are meeting very excited and interested people, you are participating in Travis State of the art disruptive technology and you are making money aside in 16 hours daily of your spare time
don't forget to have a real income in order to subsidy cheap fares to all this wonderful pax
Lol


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

My city is behind in their rental program but I guess they finally got it up and running. The only think I like about it is that it shows the expected earnings which is 14k per year which seems believable. But when you factor in the rental fees plus gas, it just makes no sense to do. I think the cheapest rental per day was around $18-25 per day. Do the math on that, it just makes no sense.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

A lot of drivers earn zero an hour in many smaller and lower paying markets after mileage deductions.



rideshare2870 said:


> My city is behind in their rental program but I guess they finally got it up and running. The only think I like about it is that it shows the expected earnings which is 14k per year which seems believable. But when you factor in the rental fees plus gas, it just makes no sense to do. I think the cheapest rental per day was around $18-25 per day. Do the math on that, it just makes no sense.


14K per year is $270 a week.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> A lot of drivers earn zero an hour in many smaller and lower paying markets after mileage deductions.
> 
> 14K per year is $270 a week.


I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Let's see what uber says about THIS survey...


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

I think the $14.73 per hour quoted in the article is high.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

So half make less than $10 per hour
That must mean half make more. 

I’d rather take the chance I’ll be in the upper half with Uber than the certainty of a low hourly wage


----------



## DoItNow (Jun 12, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://www.recode.net/2018/10/2/17924628/uber-drivers-make-hourly-expenses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easily... I work in orange county LA County border and I drive an electric car and I could barely scrape by $15-20 ( before costs) an hour picking my own hours to drive during the Best or busiest. I've gone from making 3540 an hour to 25 an hour down to $15-$20 an hour if I'm lucky . Tried overage during the lunch rush to see how it works and I make anywhere from $10-$13 an hour minus any cost... again I'm very efficient know my way around and have an electric car .

But I guess there's probably a lot of people out there would rather be driving aand beating up their car than working at a McDonald's so I get it.

And for the most part they got rid of all the surgeons so there's really no time to make that extra money to make up for all the shit hours


----------



## WillisJ (Nov 1, 2018)

The city you drive in makes a huge difference, also I think there is a significant difference between part-time drivers and fulltime drivers. As a PT driver, I would only drive during lucrative hours. Also I live in the city so I would go when there were big sporting events or concerts etc. If you drive FT you average earning will likely be lower bc you have less options to pick and choose your hours.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

It is kind of like playing scratch offs in that many times you will either lose money or break even but you keep doing it for those times when you hit big. Maybe we are all just addicted to gambling lolz


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

99% of drivers have more money than if they didn't drive


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

They're doing it wrong if that's all they're earning. And the "after expenses" is always up to interpretation and depends on the vehicle. Insurance is a fixed cost whether you Uber or not, unless you pay for the "hybrid" insurance some companies offer. But it's still a fixed expense and a low one at that. Fuel is a controlled expense - making sure you buy at the lowest price possible, keeping dead miles to a minimum, accepting mostly surge or (if applicable) higher ride rates such as XL, turning your car off while parked, etc. I personally try to keep my fuel cost at 10% of revenue. Depreciation varies wildly depending on the age & value of your vehicle and is really a subjective cost. Yes, your car depreciates but it's also earning income - which should vastly exceed depreciation. Taxes - with a 54¢/mi deduction a driver's taxes should be at a very low rate and helps balance depreciation and maintenance cost.

Like any business, being successful at driving Uber requires math & business skills. Keep a good ratio between revenue and expenses, be smart about the rides you accept, save some bucks when business is good, control spending when business is bad.


----------



## WillisJ (Nov 1, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> 99% of drivers have more money than if they didn't drive


But maybe not more than they would have if they just got a minimum wage job.

** And minimum wage jobs have health insurance, overtime pay, unemployment etc.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

accept ping most likely not from home some "good" area you had to commute to

drive 1-5+ miles for free

start ride

start earning .64 per mile(1975 cab rate) & .21 per minute (1989 cab rate) many markets less

deliver 100-500+ pounds another 1-5 miles

receive $4

either wait hours for another ping, drive to another area for pings, or drive home or commute back to original "good" location

after expenses net $2 like a 1971 minimum fare

they need studies? mit mathmaticans?

a 3rd grader could tell you why 96% fail by evil design

ping=
blank contract uber sends drivers hiding all details on how much the contract pays thereby coercing free unpaid labor on 90+% of trips


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ubernonpro said:


> ping=
> blank contract uber sends drivers hiding all details on how much the contract pays thereby coercing free unpaid labor on 90+% of trips


Coercing free unpaid labor? No one is forced to drive for Uber nor accept any ping. Uber gets away with not showing the destination because they have an endless supply of drivers who willingly accept blank contracts.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Coercing free unpaid labor? No one is forced to drive for Uber nor accept any ping. Uber gets away with not showing the destination because they have an endless supply of drivers who willingly accept blank contracts.


if you cancel too much you are fired thats duress i.e threats

if you cancel because you dont want to provide free labor you are threatened with the loss of your job

trickery & deception also fit the definition of coercion

stank you very much

the practice of persuading someone to do something by using force or threats.

In law, coercion is codified as a duress crime. Such actions are used as leverage, to force the victim to act in a way contrary to their own interests

Coercion may involve the actual infliction of physical pain/injury or psychological harm in order to enhance the credibility of a threat. The threat of further harm may lead to the cooperation or obedience of the person being coerced.

However, many other types are possible e.g. "emotional blackmail", which typically involves threats of rejection from or disapproval by a peer-group, or creating feelings of guilt/obligation via a display of anger or hurt by someone whom the victim loves or respects. Another example is coercive persuasion.

be a 5 star driver, get badges like you peers heres how....

The ethical treatment of others requires that we treat them as rational agents who are authors of their own decisions, and not as tools that we may use or manipulate as we like. Coercion and deception - each in its own way - diminishes (and sometimes eliminates altogether) the possibility that others' actions will result from their rational appreciation of the options that are, in point of fact, actually available to them. They constitute conditions for decision-making that, absent special justification, have no place in a liberal society.

Duress is pressure exerted upon a person to coerce that person to perform an act they ordinarily would not perform.

Would you provide free labor, i.e drive strangers for free or less than your costs if you wouldn't get fired for cancelling on them?

drivers are being coerced to provide free labor under duress period.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ubernonpro said:


> if you cancel too much you are fired thats duress i.e threats
> 
> if you cancel because you dont want to provide free labor you are threatened with the loss of your job


 Uber threatening to removing you from the platform is no more coercion against you than you threatening to quit is coercion against them.



> trickery & deception also fit the definition of coercion


Uh... no. That may be false advertising but it isn't coercion. Plus, if you allow yourself to be tricked over and over again, whose fault is that?

Trick me once, shame on you, trick me twice, shame on me, trick me once on each of the 2000 Uber trips I did, shame on Uber?



> However, many other types are possible e.g. "emotional blackmail", which typically involves threats of rejection from or disapproval by a peer-group, or creating feelings of guilt/obligation via a display of anger or hurt by someone whom the victim loves or respects. Another example is coercive persuasion.
> 
> be a 5 star driver, get badges like you peers heres how....


Are we really entering an era where people think that it should be considered illegal coercion for "threats of rejection" or "creating feelings of guilt"?

"Officer, please arrest my girlfriend! She made me feel guilty and said she would leave me if I didn't do what she wanted"


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Uber threatening to removing you from the platform is no more coercion against you than you threatening to quit is coercion against them.
> 
> Uh... no. That may be false advertising but it isn't coercion.
> 
> ...


i dont make the definitions

if you think its ok to tell senior citizens, immigrants.....work for free or your fired oh well

its duress it's coercion its psychological deception programmed into an app

you& your girlfriend didnt enter into a contract for legal work

if Walmart or amazon did it, itd be national news & padlocks would shutter their stores

but youre not employees ok lmao just accept 85% of rides only cancel 4% causing you to work for free 90% of the time & we'll bless you with the knowledge that your next ride is $2 maybe $10 but most likely less than your actual costs

do you man
its evil
its wrong
its illegal

the only reason they get away with it is because they billionaires bribing everyone & showing false ads on tv radio web all day afs theyve changed numerous times after paying fines for bait & switch along with being blatantly fraudulent i.e. false advertising

they belong in a jail cell


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ubernonpro said:


> do you man
> its evil
> its wrong
> its illegal
> ...


No one is forced to drive for Uber.
A person with intelligence can assess an opportunity and choose only those which benefits him. Uber is only an option and if Uber did not exist that would merely mean less options. Anyone currently driving for Uber can quit and anyone who isn't driving can not sign up, and they are no worse off than if Uber did not exist.

Your logic seems to indicate that if I put up a sign on my yard that says "$10 to anyone who pulls all the weeds in my yard" and some kid volunteers to do it and it takes him two hours, that I should go to jail because the kid made less than minimum wage to do it.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> No one is forced to drive for Uber.
> A person with intelligence can assess an opportunity and choose only those which benefits him. Uber is only an option and if Uber did not exist that would merely mean less options. Anyone currently driving for Uber can quit and anyone who isn't driving can not sign up, and they are no worse off than if Uber did not exist.
> 
> Your logic seems to indicate that if I put up a sign on my yard that says "$10 to anyone who pulls all the weeds in my yard" and some kid volunteers to do it and it takes him two hours, that I should go to jail because the kid made less than minimum wage to do it.


you do realize there are laws for small businesses that differ from larger ones with certain number of employees right? its intelligence taught in grade school

its why kids can run lemonade stands without permits & why you can offer people $10 to mow lawns although i did that for $10 in 1992 as a teen & id assume most would laugh in your face offering that in 2018 or do it spend some of the money on eggs, egg your house than offer to clean it up for another 10 mafia style for being a cheap exploitive pos

its not logic its the law, laws people died for basic human rights, constitutional amendments

illegal terms in contracts arent binding did you miss all the lawsuits, fines, & settlements?

you actually think uber is legal, ethical, & above board? haha

you support evil its cool

There are many federal laws that apply to employers, but they don't apply to all employers all of the time. Often, it depends on the number of people in a company. The chart below lists the major employment laws and the employee threshold for each.

Don't forget that state laws may be more stringent than their federal counterparts.

hrdotblr
state-comparison-charts/HR-101-Which-Laws-Apply-to-My-Company


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ubernonpro said:


> its not logic its the law, laws people died for basic human rights, constitutional amendments


People die for all sorts of stupid causes. Tons of people died in the name of communist revolutions all over the world. Tons of people died in the name of instating Sharia law. These are all causes they believed in, but that doesn't make the causes good.



> illegal terms in contracts arent binding did you miss all the lawsuits, fines, & settlements?
> 
> you actually think uber is legal, ethical, & above board haha
> 
> you support evil its cool


Practically everything is illegal. Passing laws can and often does create worse results and greater evil. The legality of Uber is none of my concern.

However, I do not find Uber unethical. Uber exists to create a profit. That means maximizing revenue and minimizing expenses. Minimizing expenses means that Uber will not pay drivers a great deal more than necessary to keep them working for them. In order to maintain the work force, they provide a certain amount, otherwise they would lose drivers to competitors and other trades. [Laws in many states effectively provide huge barriers to entry for competition though, which has driven driver pay down.]

Seeking profit is not evil nor unethical. Profit seeking by Uber has provided the opportunity to drive for many people and to make a small profit themselves.

Uber driving may be less than a minimum wage job in terms of benefits, but not everyone can easily acquire and keep even a minimum wage job.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> People die for all sorts of stupid causes. Tons of people died in the name of communist revolutions all over the world. Tons of people died in the name of instating Sharia law. These are all causes they believed in, but that doesn't make the causes good.
> 
> Practically everything is illegal. Passing laws can and often does create worse results and greater evil. The legality of Uber is none of my concern.
> 
> ...


so minimum wage, slavery & child slavery is a "stupid" cause to die for?

so cuz "practically everythings illegal" means its ok for uber to do illegal things & you dont care its illegal its "none of your concern"?

"uber privides opportunity to many people"? you mean the 96% who fail?

so because "not everyone can easily aquire & keep a min wage job" uber can exploit their stupidity & laziness by paying them less than minumum wage?

targeting & tricking SENIOR CITIZENS & immigrants......with false advertising isnt "unethical"? sending blank contracts that dont come close to covering costs? cutting rates calling it an increase? paying predatory wages from the 1960s 70s & 80s?

"uber profit seeking" a company burning $9000 a minute about 15+ BILLION total which theyll NEVER recoup even if they miraculously started profiting a billion per year they wouldn't break even till round 2033

foh

bye felicia

you would make hitler proud im sure you sleep like a baby

The world is a dangerous place, not because of those who do evil, but because of those who look on and do nothing. (Albert Einstein) All tyranny needs to gain a foothold is for people of good conscience to remain silent (Thomas Jefferson)

btw
that evil unethical guys isnt raping your grandma hes just reorganizing his sperm to a better place completely above board because she agreed to his terms of service


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ubernonpro said:


> so minimum wage, slavery & child slavery is a "stupid" cause to die for?


Less than minimum wage = Worker who works willingly for a wage that is willingly paid by someone else.
Slavery = Worker who is kept against his will and compelled by the threat of violence or deprivation to perform work.

Minimum wage effects:
- The lowest rungs of the career ladder are taken away making it difficult for people to enter the work force.
- Unemployment increases. The number of workers performing low wage work is reduced. In order to maximize profits, businesses must consider costs. A business hiring two employees at $1 below the future minimum wage may decide that one employee can do most of the work by himself. The guy who got the $1 raise is a winner, but the guy who lost his job is a loser. Also machines replace human workers whenever the cost to operate a machine becomes less expensive than the cost to hire an employee.
- Inflated cost of labor drives up costs of goods, reducing buying power of minimum wage workers.
- Gross domestic product becomes smaller, less taxes are collected that could be used to help people at the lowest income levels.



> so cuz "practically everythings illegal" means its ok for uber to do illegal things & you dont care its illegal its "none of your concern"?


Let me put it this way... if a cop followed you around all day long and cited you with everything he saw you do that was illegal you'd be in prison. We all would be. There are too many laws.



> "uber privides opportunity to many people"? you mean the 96% who fail?


96% quitting after a year means that 4% found it a great opportunity. And that doesn't mean it was a failure for all 96%, it just means that they found better opportunities. It could have been that Uber provided them a way out of a temporary situation and then they moved on. I have a neighbor with another job. He signed up for Uber, tried it for a few weeks, and then stopped because the money was not good enough. He's part of that 96%. He wasn't an exploited slave laborer. He can afford much nicer things than I can.

I know a person who lives on social security disability who drives for Uber. If he worked a regular job he would lose it and be worse off. With Uber he can make just enough to stay under the threshold. It has brought pride back to his life and allowed him to have a vastly better quality of living.



> so because "not everyone can easily aquire & keep a min wage job" uber can exploit their stupidity & laziness by paying them less than minumum wage?


Yes. I am one of those people who you might consider stupid and lazy. I have a Master of Science degree from a university, high GPA, and all that stuff, but none of that really means much in the real world.

Personally, I fail horribly and suffer terribly emotionally when doing fixed shift labor, and furthermore I have terrible interviewing skills. I was essentially unemployed for a year before I signed up for Uber. I had a few other self-employment income sources but Uber provided the bulk of my income for the next year after that.

I have worked shift work in the past and probably will in the future (and saying I was an Uber driver for the last year sounds a lot better on my resume than I was unemployed for 2 years straight), but I really can't thrive in shift work environments, and I am incapable of doing the necessary back stabbing and brown nosing to move up the ladder in a corporate environment.

If you used to be a taxi driver making bank off of state-imposed monopoly conditions, Uber sucks for you. But I daresay that the majority of Uber drivers have benefited from their relationship with Uber whether it be a short term one or a long term one. The only exceptions may be the less wise drivers who did things like buy a vehicle just for Uber and couldn't make enough to pay the bills on the vehicle. That's sort of their fault though for failing to do basic research and no different really than the huge number of people I know who buy houses that are way out of their means to pay for it based on their salaries at their day jobs. You don't buy a 2018 BMW for UberX and you shouldn't buy a $350K house if you make $40K a year at your day job. But plenty of people do both. That isn't their employers being evil to them, it's them making dumb decisions by not researching.



> targeting & tricking SENIOR CITIZENS & immigrants......with false advertising isnt "unethical"? sending blank contracts that dont come close to covering costs? cutting rates calling it an increase? paying predatory wages from the 1960s 70s & 80s?


Not unethical at all. Like I said, fool me once, shame on you. But if you've been doing this job for 2000+ rides and still whining about being tricked, it seems you have some sort of a mental issue where you never learn from your mistakes.



> you would make hitler proud im sure you sleep like a baby


I am a proponent of the laissez faire economics. I am thus a proponent of the usurers. Hitler hated the usurers and that was part of his justification for his "final solution".

Perhaps you should do some research on politics in the 1930's. A wave of socialism overtook the world in response to the perceived problems of laissez faire economics. Remember FDR's New Deal and all the US meddling in the economy? Well, it was quite parallel to what was happening in Italy, Germany, Brazil, the Soviet Union and other places. People like to place Hitler on the far right and Stalin on the far left as if they were opposites but I don't see how that stands up to scrutiny. Hitlers policy was called "National Socialism". During the same period of time, other socialists called communists were trying to do "similar" things in the Soviet Union and elsewhere. The common theme of the socialists all over was (the intention) of bringing up the conditions for the laborer through state violence, whether under Hitler's Germany, Stalin's Russia, or FDR's New Deal America that was seizing livestock to kill them in order to keep up prices.



> The world is a dangerous place, not because of those who do evil, but because of those who look on and do nothing. (Albert Einstein) All tyranny needs to gain a foothold is for people of good conscience to remain silent (Thomas Jefferson)


Actually, sorry Einstein, but doing something is often more evil than doing nothing. The government shutting down businesses for making voluntary business agreements with clients and employees that are not government approved counts as evil in my book. Basically it means you have some workers doing work they wouldn't otherwise do, and businesses providing services they otherwise couldn't provide... and then government goons come in and shut it all down, backed up by their guns. That's what the minimum wage really means.

Yes not standing up to evil allows it to thrive. That's why I am advocate against the state violence you propose. I'd rather drive twice as long at half of minimum wage and not have to deal face to face with anyone other than customers than to make minimum wage to stack boxes at a warehouse or answer telephones and deal with time clocks, company politics, and the other unpleasantness you wish to foist upon me.



> that evil unethical guys isnt raping your grandma hes just reorganizing his sperm to a better place completely above board because she agreed to his terms of service


I don't really understand. If someone "agrees to the terms" of a sexual relationship, it isn't rape even under the law, except when it involves minors or intoxicated persons. Elderly people wouldn't fall under that category unless perhaps they are mentally incompetent. Are you saying that being a cougar should be a crime? How long should the prison sentence be for elderly women who voluntarily agree to sexual relationships with younger men? Or is prison only for their suitors?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> 99% of drivers have more money than if they didn't drive


What's going on with that other 1%?


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

haven't been tricked since 1st week 3 years ago when the only strategy was ignore everything but hotel addresses lmao

but i get rides from home & know requests not accepted would require a subpoena so 10,000+ screen shots later...

its not about me being tricked it about the app trying to trick me 20+ times a day, im blessed not to fall for it & not be so desperate to care about it

the point is the app does it, last year i didn't go 2+ miles for pick up, this year I rarely go over 1 for the simple fact driving 2-10 miles for free without any info & not getting paidtill you arrive for 1970s wages is stupid especially if the majority of rides dont cover costs & its the ONLY reason 96% fail, the app knows the rides dont cover costs & still sends them

if rides paid $5 OVER costs its 96% success 4% fail instead deny it all you want

semantics all you want a penny under minimum wage is modern day slavery not chattel whips & chains just more perverse if there was no minimum wage laws mcdonalds, walmart & amazon would pay .20 an hour lmao its there to prevent slavery

dont like the climb up ladder politics but its exactly what you doing who cares aboit all tbe failures you getting your rides lmao stepping all over them, just not man enough to do it face to face in a strucured environment haha thats called cowardice

it works for you & you dont want to rock the boat its all good, see the self preservation is the core of the app statements ive made for years, me if uber goes i lose a 50K job but least millions of humans wont be getting exploited by them anymore as im sure some other evil billionaires will come up with another way to rape people, dont think anything i will do will stop it but best believe when it comes up the pax & everyone else hears the truth

1971 minimum fare
if its not 10+ miles drivers lose money
.64 a mile from 1975
.21 a min from 1989
those 2 facts changed last week
96% fail
they lose $9000 a minute
its a ponzi scam

& they still tip me 40% of the time usually $10+ but then i dont tell them all angry & hateful more comical usually starts with i have no idea how theyre legal but here we are & this ride almost pays me a legal wage


uber on i dont see you no more & im usually the one ignored lol


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I am going to hit about $70K of gross revenue for my first year of Uber. Working 60-70 hours per week.....early AM to dinner time.

Last year I quite a corporate job that paid me $75K. Worked there for 6 years, but the last straw was when they offered me a huge promotion in job responsibility/title/etc, that paid an extra $3.00 per day net. Yes, you read that right. I flew somewhere 40 weeks out of every year, and worked about 60-70 hours per week. Was I exploited ??? LOL !!! I used to work in the automotive industry and worked 70 hours a week, 6 days a week.

Tomorrow morning I am putting on my jeans, a t-shirt and casual shoes, and going to drive around my beautiful city, chatting with people while listening to the music I want, and stopping to do whatever, and whenever I want to. If I don't want to work, I don't. My car will still need maintenance and will depreciate whether or not I drive it 20,000 KM a year or 50,000 KM.

No boss, no office, no politics, no nothing. I am happy. Sure, we all need more money, but these Uber driver's make less than minimum wage surveys and calculations are easily debunked by reality.

Of course, in your market, YMMV.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ubernonpro said:


> semantics all you want a penny under minimum wage is modern day slavery not chattel whips & chains just more perverse if there was no minimum wage laws mcdonalds, walmart & amazon would pay .20 an hour lmao its there to prevent slavery


Not true. Do a thought experiment. If you had a job and they said you would be paid $1.60 a day, would you show up at work? Of course not. You'd make more money searching for lost money on the street.

Reality is that they could not offer $0.20 an hour because no one would work for that low of an amount of money. They'd have to increase the rate until someone was willing to work for them. And because there is not an infinite supply of labor, they'd have to pay enough that they do not lose their laborers to competition.

In Nevada where the minimum wage is only $7.25, very few people actually are paid that low despite the fact companies could.... simply because free market forces indicate that few people will work for such a low wage.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I am going to hit about $70K of gross revenue for my first year of Uber. Working 60-70 hours per week.....early AM to dinner time.
> 
> Last year I quite a corporate job that paid me $75K. Worked there for 6 years, but the last straw was when they offered me a huge promotion in job responsibility/title/etc, that paid an extra $3.00 per day net. Yes, you read that right. I flew somewhere 40 weeks out of every year, and worked about 60-70 hours per week. Was I exploited ??? LOL !!! I used to work in the automotive industry and worked 70 hours a week, 6 days a week.
> 
> ...


debunked?

congrats youre the 4% it benefits

96% not so much

select, black pay legal wages, & ones location, availability, market can make this an amazing opportunity

but 96% of its programmed for drivers to fail

the 96% averging $3 an hour or less arent grossing or netting 75K on x or pool tiers


----------

